
Ask HN: What are your non-computer-based hobbies? - tbirdz
I&#x27;ve come to realize that pretty much all of my hobbies involve sitting at the computer. I&#x27;d like to take up some new hobbies that still scratch my hacker itch, but let me stand up from my desk and let me get away from staring at a screen all day.<p>What kind of non-computer based hobbies do people here like to do, especially ones that stimulate the same hacker mindset as programming?
======
pieperz
Woodworking and welding are the 2 hobbies I have found that cultivate a
programmers mindset.

Both crafts are heavily focused on making jigs and precision. Then as you
become better you find ways to improve your speed.

Wood working is a huge craft much like programming. Go watch some videos on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/woodworkingvideos](https://www.reddit.com/r/woodworkingvideos)
but be weary its easy to get lost for hours.

If you have money and space think about a table saw and build some jigs for
it(its like getting your IDE setup).

If space and moeny are a problem look in to joinery to get started. Hand
cutting "dove tails" is extraordinarily gratifying and can be done with
minimal investment while you are learning but as you will see the price
quickly gose up if you want the best tools.

If you have more specific questions about wood working or welding let me know
(PM's are best) I could talk for days.

------
PaulHoule
Hiking. Tennis. Cardio or weightlifting at the gym. Throwing boomerangs. It
took me two months to get good at that. Disc golf, even real golf.

Any sport, but particularly tennis, has a lot of challenge in terms of getting
better. Lots of people like pickup soccer on a small field or basketball.

If you are involved with kids, coaching them at sports can be fun and
challenging.

I also have some interest in improvisational acting and running pencil and
paper rpgs with more of a focus of playing characters than simulations.

------
4e1a
I make and solder circuits. Usually audio hardware but anything to make is fun
to me. It usually involves the same mind-set because I have the chance to swap
out components just like modifying a line of code and ending up with a new and
improved version of whatever I am making.

